# Eco-Friendly Barns



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

*interesting idea*



ReoPlusOne said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm a young horselover, like many of you, and I have an idea.
> 
> ...


What if there was an emergency in the night, it was dry, cold, dark...how would you see or get around to the horses safely, or care for one safely in pitch black. basically if something came about where the necessities to running this type of barn weren't happening (if that makes sense) would there be any sort of back up to keep the barn up and running? Like a generator?


----------



## ReoPlusOne (Dec 19, 2009)

Well yes, of course. Hopefully, I will get to the point where the converted power can be stored, so there will be sunlight available in daytime, and then artificial lights for night, just for instances like that. I know emergencies happen, especially with horses, and things like births and injury care can't be done in the dark. 8]


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I think it's a good idea for those looking to conserve a bit more. I don't even own a barn but by looking at the way the one I board at runs it would be pretty inconvenient to only have power when there's light and what not. So if there's a back up then it would be just fine. We had a black out and everyone ended up untacking by cellphone light and a few flash lights. That was interesting.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Of course there are backup batteries for solar/wind systems. Same as the ones in hybrid cars except bigger.

But if you really want an eco-friendly barn, the first step is to not use wood chips for bedding. Thanks to manufactured wood products, even tiny pieces of wood can be made into useful things now.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

drafts4ever said:


> We had a black out and everyone ended up untacking by cellphone light and a few flash lights. That was interesting.


****!!! I would be the one with the cell phone light :lol::lol::lol: Sorry that just made my day xD


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I had one of those mini key chain flashlights and bit down on it so I had my hands free. Luckily my mare is one of the mares that doesn't care about light or dark and just stood there.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm in North Texas too.. are you currently operating a boarding facility?


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

I like that idea. If I could do it I would. I'm pretty sure that solar and wind power systems have storage, isn't there a place out west that relies solely on wind power? 

We currently recycle as much as we can from the barn. We mulch up the bedding and manure, bag it and give it away to gardeners. We recycle out smartpaks. It's not much but we're trying.


----------

